# 2008 Altima



## ssameer2601 (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi all. I am new to this forum. i am interested in purchasing a brand new altima 2.5 and just needed some advice from you pros. i currently own a 98 camry V6. how does it compare with the altima in terms of ride comfort, noise, performance, reliability. I am not looking for more power. the altima looks good and has good features too. please advise and thanks in advance. Cheers


----------



## Dan64456 (Feb 20, 2008)

Just picked up my 2008 last night. It is very quiet, smooth, and accelerates very well for a 4cyl. The CVT does the job right too. Interior is beautiful with good ergonomics and awesome storage compartments. I have the conv. plus. pkg with the moonroof, and so far I love the car. Rides good on the highway at 80+ too. 32mpg averaged on the way to work according to the trip computer, and it only has 100 miles on it...


----------

